# Waxstock



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi has anyone received there tickets ordered mine months ago just wondering if they get sent out


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Says that they will be sent just before the show ...

Last few years they've arrived about a fortnight before


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Can you still buy tickets?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah can buy them on the day too


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Looking forward to this


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Waxstock tickets*



Scooby0775 said:


> Hi has anyone received there tickets ordered mine months ago just wondering if they get sent out


Received mine this morning. Waxstock on 26th fly to Ibiza on 27th. Looking forward to that weekend.


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

sludge59 said:


> Received mine this morning. Waxstock on 26th fly to Ibiza on 27th. Looking forward to that weekend.


Just got mine this morning also


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Another one here today. Was waiting on the floor coming in from work


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Not got mine yet but that could be down to the snail mail we have round here


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

My system is working then  

Muzzer42 yours could be in the next batch going out. You will see them in the next few days hopefully :thumb:


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks Johnny got mine today! Looking forward to it bud.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

My tickets / wristbands arrived Friday 🏻


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Got mine the other day, I also already have my stick on the car  I got the grey one last year and a pink one this year so mirrored on either side now


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Mine arrived Friday


----------



## kylebailey (Jan 31, 2013)

Got mine  lreally looking forward to it


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Hopefully mine is laying in Autosmart Head office.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Not got mine yet?

Gonz.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

blimey, completely forgot to order mine - just done it, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Mine arrived today :thumb:


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Got mine, see you guys there


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

Looks like I'll be able to make it after all. This will be my first time so looking forward to seeing what it's all about


----------

